# 2.1 Speaker Comparison



## TechnoHolic (Dec 19, 2012)

Need a basic 2.1 speaker set..casual usage..price around *1.2k to 1.5k*..
Found some models..

F&D F203G 2.1 Multimedia Speakers: Flipkart.com

Creative SBS A120 2.1 Multimedia Speakers: Flipkart.com

Creative SBS A335 2.1 Multimedia Speakers: Flipkart.com

Looks Very good..don't know anything about the company and their sounds..Envent ET-SP21234: Flipkart.com

also no idea about this brand too..Edifier X100: Flipkart.com

Requesting members to mention any other model within this range along with their hand-on experience.
Don't need very high sound, hi fi bass...need good clear sound within this range.
I'll buy locally from kolkata next time i visit.
Thanks.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2012)

Edifier X100: Flipkart.com


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Edifier X100: Flipkart.com



Have you any experience with this one or any other product of this brand..?
actually i've no idea about Edifier..
Thanks.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 20, 2012)

go with the Edifier they make some very good speakers


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 20, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> go with the Edifier they make some very good speakers



After reading some reviews on this brand..seems it's a good brand in todays market...
btw anyone have any idea about the price of sony SRS D4 2.1 in kolkata..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 20, 2012)

a friend of mine once told me that one of his friends bought those sony speakers & the sound was very good. but he isn't very attuned to good sound, so i can't comment. but in this price range, i think it should be good. should cost you about 2k locally. check with MD Computers or with a sony outlet in kolkata.

another 2 good options for you are:

edifier p3060
creative t3100


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 20, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> a friend of mine once told me that one of his friends bought those sony speakers & the sound was very good. but he isn't very attuned to good sound, so i can't comment. but in this price range, i think it should be good. should cost you about 2k locally. check with MD Computers or with a sony outlet in kolkata.
> 
> another 2 good options for you are:
> 
> ...



Thanks...It seems that i've to make more research on said sony model..and your mentioned models are also looks very good...i'll check them too...Can you please post the approx price of those..if possible..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2012)

don't mention!
P3060 should cost about 2-2.2k locally, and T3100 can be had for less than 2k.


----------

